# Bought an Alexander 2CG tool grinder



## COMachinist (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi All
I have ton of 4 flute and 2 flute end mills tthat needs sharping and have been looking for a grinder. I saw a vintage Alexander 2CG for sale free shipping It looks new and it was from an eastate sale. It has all the parts and factory spaner wtenches and a 5c chuck on it. I see these in real used shape going for over a grand and more. This thing looks like it has hardly been used.600.00 to my door. I hope I get over this Vertigo soon I can’t afford it tomuch longer.
CH


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks awesome. I am sure it will serve you well.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 19, 2018)

Unless there is a feature on the machine that allows the work head to tilt back, it is not suited to sharpen (the ends of) end mills; this machine was made to sharpen "D" type tapered or straight engraving cutters sharpened with a single cutting edge, with an end radius being possible, and also 3 or 4 faceted engraving points.  They have no capability to grind spiral flutes.   Having said that, it looks like a nice machine for the work it was intended for.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 19, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Unless there is a feature on the machine that allows the work head to tilt back, it is not suited to sharpen (the ends of) end mills; this machine was made to sharpen "D" type tapered or straight engraving cutters sharpened with a single cutting edge, with an end radius being possible, and also 3 or 4 faceted engraving points.  They have no capability to grind spiral flutes.   Having said that, it looks like a nice machine for the work it was intended for.


Yeah I know but I have an idea to make a head and arm for it to do end mills. It will do square Broaches and some other things also. 600 is to cheap to not pick it up.
Thanks
CH


----------



## benmychree (Jul 19, 2018)

I have to agree that the price was right, especially with free shipping!  I have a Model 500 Gorton that will do endmill ends, but do not use it for suchlike, only engraving points, and have a Norton T&C grinder with Harig air bearing attachment for end mills.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 19, 2018)

Vertigo love it , I've had it since I lost hearing in my left ear. Meclizine I think is the drug they give me . It helps ALOT.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 19, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Vertigo love it , I've had it since I lost hearing in my left ear. Meclizine I think is the drug they give me . It helps ALOT.


Yep that is the drug I was on this week. Getting better every day but still can't get out in the shop.
CH


----------



## GreatOldOne (Jul 26, 2018)

This is the same as my Deckel S0. These should be of use to you. 

https://www.clockmaker.it/files_forum/monografie/deckel/affilabulini_deckel/affila_bulini.pdf
http://neme-s.org/Shaper Books/DECKEL OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS.pdf


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatOld1
Thanks for the PDF. I get mine tomrrow. I think I to find some collets, not real sure whitch ones I need. Some say the 16mm and some say the 20mm ones fit. Just have to wait untill it gets here to tell for sure. That is only bad thing about vintage machines. No psrts around. I’m going to make a end mill grinding head based the Jim Schoedermade in the Home Shop Machinists. Need to find some extra wheel hubs or make them, for quick wheel changes so I don’t have to dismount the wheels.
Good luck with your Deckle. 
CH


----------



## GreatOldOne (Jul 27, 2018)

If uses the same collets as the deckel, they’re still available. S20 thread: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-1...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

The end mill grinding head sounds good. Do you have a link or a reference to which edition of HSM it was in?


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 29, 2018)

GreatOldOne said:


> If uses the same collets as the deckel, they’re still available. S20 thread:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-18pcs-U2-Sharpener-Collet-355E-S20x2-Deckel-FP-1-18mm-in-1mm-960/132134693794?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> The end mill grinding head sounds good. Do you have a link or a reference to which edition of HSM it was in?


The first part was March/April, part was May/June, 3rd part July/Aug. the 4th was in September/October 2013. I figured I work up a design based kind of on the head. To hold end mills in C5 collets. And make platform to tilt the end mill to grind the ends on a cup wheel.
CH


----------



## Sblack (Nov 16, 2018)

I have the same machine. There seems to be some differences between it and the Deckel. The wheel hub is held on with a big nut on a shaft, not a 6mm socket head cap screw. So I need to figure out which wheel hubs I need or make some. I also have a chinese clone and there is no comparison as to the smoothness. The Alexander is really nice - a precision too. The Deckel type collets can be found on ebay for imperial sizes and the chinese sources for metric. Chinese clone machines use 5C which are so much easier and cheaper to find, and you can get collets for square material. I wish the Alexander used them , but you can't have everything. If you find a manual for this (since it is a bit different than a deckel) I would be interested in a copy.


----------



## ub27Rocks (May 3, 2019)

I just obtained an Alexander 2CGD in very good condition, but there are no wheel flanges. Does anyone have dimension for the 2 types, one has balancing wieghts, the other doesn't (the latter is for tapered cup wheels.
Even some photos with a scale in the shot would do. I am interested in using 20mm hole wheels although 1-1/4" arbor is appealing as well.

I will be doing end mills and split point drill as well as the usual d-bits.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jun 26, 2019)

Made 9 hubs, 6 regular, 3 for thicker backed wheels. Presently making a base with drawers for collets etc. Already have a new 16mm collet with ER16M chuck to do drills etc. 
In the process had to sharpen a center drill, no problem at all. Looking forward to regrinding a bunch of dulled drills soon, four facet on the way!


----------



## Sblack (Jun 26, 2019)

Did you use any special material for the hubs? Please show how you do a split point drill. I'd like to see that! Nice work.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jun 27, 2019)

I had bought a bunch of metal from a local hobbiest, included was a 4' length of Atlas Stress Proof ( made in Welland in the 1980's). Given that there is really no stress or even wear on these 12L14 or similar should be fine. Pick something that is easy to machine 

You will need to make 2 mandrels and a chuck back stop to simplify the process and ease work holding. You get lots of practice single point threading as well. Having a well aligned band saw helps reduce the amount of facing.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jan 28, 2020)

There was another thread started about the limitations of these type of grinders. So here is another example of what is possible: I made a right angle viewer, 20x magnification, to see small drills. 1/2" drills are easy to do without the magnifier. 135° angle, primary relief is 5°, secondary is 20°. Cuts great now, no over-sized holes and less wandering. I have done 2mm up to 1/2" so far. For smaller drills I will need to reverse the motor, the small drill bits tend to dig into the wheel.


----------

